# Name this bird



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I've had these birds for years, I looked them up before but now I have fogotton their name.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like a Spotted Sandpiper to me.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

That might be it.
Thanks


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Sandpiper - yes. Spotted, no. That's an upland sandpiper. Good pictures!


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Knew it was a sandpiper of some sort. Looked like the spots went all the way onto the breast in that first pic but after BD said upland, I noticed the long neck. Good call.


----------

